# Modern Arnis Forum Specific Rules



## Bob Hubbard

*This forum is now running under a new ruleset.*​ 


Any post seen as an attack against another member will be removed.
Abuse of the Report to Moderator feature will result in a minimum of a 1 week suspension.
Continued attacks against another member will see the offender removed from this site.
The focus of this forum will be on Modern Arnis  It's history, it's techniques, and it's concepts. Explore where you've been, envision where you will take the art. 
Announce your new products properly, by issuing a press release that we will happily post for you in the News forum.
Post your seminar/camp/event notices in the Events forum. Whos going and reviews are always welcome here.
Leave your personal disagreements off this board, and keep your professional ones just that, professional.


----------

